# Jet vs Bessey Parallel Clamps



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

was going to pull the trigger on some Bessey clamps, but a local store has Jet 40 and 50" clamps at a good price. I'm not familair with Jet clamps, but they look substantial… any thoughts??


----------



## Chiefk (Jan 28, 2008)

I really like the Jet clamps. To me they are much easier to operate. pkennedy


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Wood Whisperer talk´s abaut the jet vs bessey shortly in one of his podcast he has a lot of them

Dennis


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

I really like the Jet clamp setup also. I have been using mine for a few years and love them. They do weigh a bit though.


----------



## rcs47 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have the old Bessey and they are a little finicky. The new Besseys are supposed to be better.

I was trying to find the link to a review I just saw from Wood Magazine, but no go. What I remember was Jet was their #1, with Woodcraft their best value.

This is the link to Fine Woodworking's review of Jet's clamp. From everything I've read, people that have them, love them.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideProduct.aspx?id=28719


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

They work well, if you find a good buy on them, go for it.


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

iamwelty,
I have both and I prefer the Jet clamps over the Bessey. The handles are larger and easier to use on the Jets. Along with the docking system the ruled bar on the Jets and the trigger/jaw lock release, I don't think you can beat them. They are heavy though as most quality tools are. Even at the same price, I'd spend my money on the Jet clamps every time.


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

Outstanding! Thanks Guys, Jet it is!! Appreciate your wisdom!!


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a Jet cabinet set with four clamps, dogs and the 90 degree blocks. I'm very happy with them. They got good reviews in woodworking magazines. I haven't used the Bessey to compare.


----------



## dfarr (Jan 1, 2009)

I love my Jet clamps. I picked up the four clamp cabinet set and a set of the 50" last summer when Rockler had them all on sale. I really like that the Jets have the rule measurements on the bar. I haven't used the Bessy's either but after close inspection of them in stores I'm happy I got the Jets.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Jorgensen - same price, made in USA outstanding quality.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've used the Jets, Besseys, and Stanley parallel clamps….all work fine, but I prefer the Jets.


----------



## twelvepoint (Jan 10, 2013)

I got 4 50" Jet clamps, mostly based on online reviews. When positioned, they're really nice, but on all my clamps it's been hard to slide the clamping head back and forth and I had an awful time yesterday reversing the head to get it into spreader-mode.

I took a closer look and it seems like the spring doesn't position itself well. The way it's designed is the spring had a rectangular profile that allows the bar to pass through it. The trouble is the design allows the spring to float around a lot and I think the bar rubs against the spring and makes it hard to slide the head back and forth.

I wonder if this is a unique problem for me. The clamps were quite expensive and are kind of a PITA to use.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Funny, I was in a thread the other day where a bunch of people hated their jets…

I bought 8 JETs last thanksgiving when they went 50% off. They work well and are very beefy. The only thing I don't like is that they are difficult to slide up and down the bar. You kind of need to fiddle with them a bit or hold them at the right angle to get them to slide.

If the price is right, I would buy the JETs again for sure.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

My Jet clamps have served me well, and I certainly would buy more for the right price.


----------

